# Is Games Workshop Mega Paint Set worth it?



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi guys


I just started with 40K and I got cheap and end up screwing up with my paints. I bought a mix of various paint (not recommend for beginner, and I am one) including 7 Coat D'Arms paint, 3 Vallejo Game Color paint, 2 GW metallic paint, and 1 GW wash. Since I bought the Coat D'Arms for cheap, it tend to be very watery and I find a beginner like myself (who know nothing about paint). I got it for around 30 bucks, granted I could have just bought online and end up with all Vallejo Game Color but I was excited and didn't want to wait for it to arrive. Right now I'm quite lost, as I feel it won't look as good unless I stick with one paint brand. Lesson learn, never go cheap unless I'm sure of what I'm buying and know my ability.

With that said, GW is releasing it annual mega paint set (@ Warstore for $198) and I'm drooling at the thought of having every single color in front of me, and never having to drive back and forth to find the right color (as I don't know what color to get)

I think I might use ALL of the color in because I don't have a set theme, I don't paint by what the codex go, meaning I don't paint "Imperial Fist, Ultramarine, Blood Raven, Space Wolf, because I don't PLAY the game, so I'm much into the hobby aspect of it. Also I plan on collecting Tau, Tryanids, Chaos, SM, (currently collecting IG as my first army) and I want each army to have a different color. Also I want lot of color because I want each soldier unique, so for example since I collect IG, I want to give the Sargent of the shock trooper maybe a different color boot, belt, weapon, etc... This is why I think I would make good use of all the colors, granted I won't use all of them, but it still something very nice to have and a good storage for all my paints.

With that said before I ask your opinion about all of it all, how do you make the paints from drying out? Do the paint automatically dry out even without ever opening the cap (those paint I don't use)? Also in regard to paint drying out, people have said to drop 2 drop of water and stir it, is that correct? Please just let me know how to keep the paint lasting for years if I do get this mega set.

What do you think in regard to should I buy it or not in regard to everything I said above?

Lastly I can't imagine what color to get if i buy it individually.

Thanks


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fuck no. Chances are you won't use half of the crap in that thing.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Disregarding your post, I'll just put it this way:

Money-wise, yes, great bargain.

Necessity-wise, it depends.

Basically, if you think you'll be using all those paints, then definately go for it. If you only need a few paints, then buy them individually.


Good hunting!
DH


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Agreed, it isn't likely they will all be used.
And its probably cheaper to just buy them seperately anyway (But dont quote me on that)

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hell yeah, its a steal


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Since you note you are more of a collector/painter than a player who has a set army, I would say that you would not regret picking it up. My husband bought the set as a surprise for me this past christmas and I love it.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The paint set is a massive saving over buying everything seperately. If you can spare the cash then i'd go for it - i am getting quite tempted myself.

The old twist lids were terrible for drying out, but the flip top hex ones aren't anywhere near as bad. I've had to add a little water on occasion, but I certainly haven't opened any pots to find the paint in a state where i couldn't use it.

I'm also looking at the Vallejo set now, the full game colour range is about £90, and i really prefer their bottles.


----------



## slugsung88 (Aug 14, 2010)

Varakir said:


> The paint set is a massive saving over buying everything seperately. If you can spare the cash then i'd go for it - i am getting quite tempted myself.
> 
> The old twist lids were terrible for drying out, but the flip top hex ones aren't anywhere near as bad. I've had to add a little water on occasion, but I certainly haven't opened any pots to find the paint in a state where i couldn't use it.
> 
> I'm also looking at the Vallejo set now, the full game colour range is about £90, and i really prefer their bottles.



The only thing useless in that case is the PVA or Elmer glue which I have plenty off. For the same price, I think the safe bet is to go with GW (newbie like myself) because the paint is what GW uses. Also it contain washes and foundation and while Vallejo is a better deal (containing 18ml instead of 12ml of paint per pot) it harder to do washes and foundation paint. I like the dropper bottle as well but GW bottle are the nicest looking :wink:. However Vallejo case is so much nicer looking than GW case IMO. 


Thanks for the feedback guys, well I'll be sure to get it at the warstore when it arrive.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

The breakdown point seems to be at 60%. So if you need at least 60% of the colors in that set, you take it. If you need less than 60%, buy them individually.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the Vallejo model set more. Its about $40 cheaper, but then again the GW set has more stuff. If you are more of a painter I would go for the Vallejo set and buy flock since it will still be cheaper.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its defiantely worth it. Seperate bought, everything in the set would cost you a grand total of £257.50.

In other words buying it your saving £107.50. 

That said, as point out, unless your painting and basing alot, chances are you may not use alot of the paints or basing materials, but its still nice to have them all.

So yeah.. its a total steal.

On Vallejo paints, I've found they've had poor coverage compared to GW paints, so they're not really worth the cheapness in my mind

That and GW paints... I've got some pots that are 15 years old, the old hex pots, and the paints still 100% fine and not dried out. Vallejo I've heard tends to go long before then...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> On Vallejo paints, I've found they've had poor coverage compared to GW paints, so they're not really worth the cheapness in my mind
> 
> That and GW paints... I've got some pots that are 15 years old, the old hex pots, and the paints still 100% fine and not dried out. Vallejo I've heard tends to go long before then...


You're probably the first person i've heard with a negative word for Vallejo, alongside reaper they seem to be the first choice for a lot of professional mini painters. I have no issues with the current GW paints, but vallejo is cheaper, more paint, better bottle for palette painting and equally good on most colours.

I agree that the washes are really nice though, but i imagine the Vallejo set & the GW wash set will still come in cheaper for more paint.

I haven't had enough experience with the foundation paints yet to really say if they are worth getting.

This is irrelevant though, if the OP has the cash then the GW set is a great purchase......be smug in the fact you have bought GW stuff on the cheap from GW themselves :so_happy:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Personally I would go for it! It is a cheap box, and it is GW, so it is easy to replicate things you might have seen on their website if there is a need to, and they are also of a good quality, so there wont be any problems as far as I am concerned... And the best thing is that GW paints dont tend to dry out!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure why we are getting into the whole GW vs everyone else debate again, Paint as any artist will tell you is a completely personal preference, and you can take what is on paper the best paint in the world and give it to the wrong person and the paint job will look crap and give a talent artist some cheap primary school paint and they will turn out a masterpiece, Slug the set is a bargain and it will make using GW tutorials (online or white dwarf) easy to follow, will you use it all ? hard to say, will it dry out? not if its looked after, can you buy better paints for less? maybe, i have used and tested pretty much everything on the market and the vast majority of my paint is still GW and some of my paint is 15 years old or more.


----------

